# A big welcome to our newest member!!!!!!!!



## producer

Well, not quite yet. He still needs to activate his account but everyone say hello to "12yearoldlightingdesigner"!!!!!!!!!!!! He may be young but who cares.


----------



## Mayhem

Well - I will say welcome in advance for when he signs on.

Age is not important here. All that is important is the sharing of ideas and learning from each other.

Remember - there is no such thing as a stupid question.


----------



## zac850

Mayhem said:


> Remember - there is no such thing as a stupid question.



Not quite true, the only stupid question is the one not asked.

Anyway, welcome in advanced!


----------



## Amy

haha holy crap.. awesome.

this site is so hott.


----------



## ccfan213

haha meyhem and Zac, i have to disagree, actors do occasionally ask questions! :roll:


----------



## ship

Amy said:


> haha holy crap.. awesome.
> 
> this site is so hott.



Language, such language. Do you eat with that same mouth?


----------



## zac850

ccfan213 said:


> haha meyhem and Zac, i have to disagree, actors do occasionally ask questions! :roll:



Well, yes, that is very true.

Of corse, would you rather then be like normal actors and just go touch stuff in the booth (happened to me about 2 weeks ago at a theater with an adult cast, but thats a story for another time).


----------



## Amy

ship said:


> Language, such language. Do you eat with that same mouth?



lol sorry


----------



## ccfan213

speaking of touching things, i have a concert on tuesday, and last year one of the musicians kept increasing the volume on his channel when i stepped outta the booth, hope he doesnt do it again... but back to the topic of stupid actors, yea i hate when they play with stuff, especially when its followed by "what does this do?" or "oops, i didnt do it"


----------



## 12yearoldlightingdesigner

*Hi Everybody!*

Wow! What a site! This is GREAT! I would like to thank first off, producer, who guided me to this site and has been my friend for a couple of years now. Yes, I also attend the same school as Producer, as go to the same church. There, we work with the some-what ancient intellabeams. But don't hold that against me, I really enjoy working with them, and I have been crazy over them ever scince I first saw them in grade one at an assembly. Unfortunatly, they are getting old, and breaking down. And even though our church would never be able to afford new intelligent lighting, out of curiosity, where is the best deal to get used or refurbished minimacs? And remember here, I am canadian, so I'd PREFER, not dislike, information avalible to canada, and in canadian funds. Just another thing.....MAC'S ALL THE WAY! And I mean the Apple Mac, and the Martin Mac! THINK DIFFRENT!


----------



## ship

lol sorry[/quote]

Thick skins and a sense of fun is good. Nothing is presented mean spirited. I'm somewhat old with a few more grey hairs noted every day and was not raised on such language in general public thus my citing it in keeping things civil as it were. I post such things myself at times but as part of a point and not the point, much less the overwhelming majority of many points. In any case, we all have our own styles and if that's how you might be thought of as speaking to friends, that's how you should than in what makes you comfortable.

What's a hooty? Must be getting old.

Welcome to the forum by the way.

Not sure if it's still in style but to show what a stick in the mud I am, when I see people walking around with their pants falling down, I note to them and such people usually reach to pull them up out of instinct before they realize that it's a bad style statement and they are intending to have their pants falling down it because it's cool. Always funny to see them reach down to pull up their pants when caught off guard, than suddenly stop doing so. Good way to make me laugh is at these times. I usually offer them some tie line for the pants later and call them "Jethro" until they get the point.


P.S. Nothing wrong with ancient Intellibeams. It's a good sound moving light platform to learn from. You are right to take pride in having them.


----------



## 12yearoldlightingdesigner

Thanks  I really enjoy them too. I just hope in the near future we will still be able to use them!


P.S. About the pants: I completely agree with you, I myself scof at those who do such! And thats no sarcasm!


----------



## Mayhem

ship said:


> Not sure if it's still in style but to show what a stick in the mud I am, when I see people walking around with their pants falling down, I note to them and such people usually reach to pull them up out of instinct before they realize that it's a bad style statement and they are intending to have their pants falling down it because it's cool. Always funny to see them reach down to pull up their pants when caught off guard, than suddenly stop doing so. Good way to make me laugh is at these times. I usually offer them some tie line for the pants later and call them "Jethro" until they get the point.



Perhaps they are apprentice Plumbers? Not sure if it is the same over there, but here almost all plumbers will be showing a fair amount of butt crack. 8O 

It’s a pity, as I did want to be a plumber once. However, it turned out to be just a pipe dream.


----------



## 12yearoldlightingdesigner

Speakining of the apprentice, it's on tonight where I live!


----------



## ship

A local tool supply store to me used to sell a product called "butt crack spackle." It was available in one quart buckets or 10oz cauking tubes. Yep I once bought a can of it and gave it away. What a great marketing scheme!

On the other hand, and by this time had I been a very senior carpenter by now, I will have spackled the rear with no stopping me by now. Much given the chance over the years, never much after that but it's coming that I will spackle someone's rear. Remember that the more they chase after you afterwards, the more the spackle or plaster does mission creep by way of gravity. Anyone brave enough to spackle plumber's crack will get away with it I theorize and very much assume.


----------



## ship

Mayhem said:


> ship said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a pity, as I did want to be a plumber once. However, it turned out to be just a pipe dream.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nuff said in so many openings in my under world friend leaving open.
Click to expand...


----------



## avkid

welcome , i hope you enjoy the site and learn as much as we can teach , and share as much as you can . re guitarists and volume: don't let them control it or most times(professionals excluded) you will regret it later, that is why i plan to purchase a few Di's to use for our jazz band bass guitars


----------



## ccfan213

avkid:
of course i dont _let them_ control anything, but they do anyway, if i let them i couldnt complain.... well i would anyway, but thats beside the point cause i dont.


----------



## Amy

welcome to 12yearoldlightingdesigner  i'm amy and it should be cool to have you on here.

(and apologies for the weird post i made earlier.. it made me feel a little off because it was pointed out.)


----------



## producer

BAD AMY! lol I'm sure he forgives you. as an aside to his reference to the Intellabeams, ours are slowly dying. we've recently been having problems with the gate. when the controller is in standby mode, often one of the four has its gate partially open. 12yearold, anything else, you'll know the problems in more detail than me. Does anyone have suggestions on how to fix this?


----------



## 12yearoldlightingdesigner

*-Back*

Yes, I do forgive you. Lol.  Actually, I must disagree, Ours are Dying faster than the dinasaurs (if that's how you spell it)! We already have to ship at least two off to christie lights, Vancouver, and possibly a third. We named them all mathew, mark, luke, and Jhon. Mathew has a gate problem, Mark we don't know what the heck is going on wih it, and I think it is either luke or Jhon that keeps going muti-colored, origionally pink, then pink and green, then pink and green and red, then pink and green and red and purple, then it started randomly changing colours throughout a looped program. Producer said the main problem with mathew was it's gate, although when we took Mathew down on "nick", (the lift Producer named "nick" because it kept nicking the sanctuary peus when it went down the isles) it looked perfectly fine, and mark just won't respond at all, although when we put them through their self test they ALL worked fine. We don't know if it could be the controller that needs the O/S reinstalled or what. Like producer said, if anyone knows or has any suggestions on how to fix them, Please let us know. And remember, we are always looking for some good sites which sell inteligent lighting for very reasonable prices just to give us a glimmer of hope for the next 5-10 years or so.


----------



## wolf825

Welcome aboard 12yearoldlightingdesigner... Hope you enjoy this site, ask questions, answer questions, and contribute often. 

-wolf


----------



## producer

> Mathew has a gate problem, Mark we don't know what the heck is going on wih it, and I think it is either luke or Jhon that keeps going muti-colored, origionally pink, then pink and green, then pink and green and red, then pink and green and red and purple, then it started randomly changing colours throughout a looped program.



What I noticed when i looked inside "Mattew" (now refered to as matt) was that the gate motor seemed to spin freely for about half a circle, the rest it was fine. It sounds like "Luke" or "John" has a colour wheel problem. My guess, same thing as the gate. but maybe there's someone else who's run into this problem? any hints? I'll be moving this topic to a better place on the forum. Location and name TBA


----------



## 12yearoldlightingdesigner

What? This forum not good enough for you?


----------



## dj_illusions

i had some similar problem with some mac600's once... i had four running off one of our very much loved strand desks haha (you all know my opinion of strands) and one would just piss fart around on its own with no lamp, and the other would just scroll through colours and stuff, but they worked fine when u ran cues or groups with them. dont really remember how i fixed it... was something minor, maybe a dodgy phased lead or something, not too sure but i thought id say it anyway.. dont relaly know why lol


----------



## producer

I'm thinking that its the actual motors that neeed replacing. I DO NOT WANT TO DO THAT THOUGH. but unless anyone else can think of another reason why Matt, Mark, Luke, and John are "sick" we may have to.
12 yearold, relax. I or Gord will be doing this if anyone at all. Unless we send it to the shop. We will see about observers. (sorry everyone else)


----------



## dj_illusions

i was just trying to think of a bible joke as to why they are sick, however i dont know much about the bible so im all out lol


----------



## 12yearoldlightingdesigner

Refresh my memory...are the 600's the wash fixtures? :?


----------



## mr_sound

12yearold, I will give you the same welcome speech I gave to a couple new cable monkeys a few weeks ago (note: they never did come back)........and keep in mind I work in the rock and roll world.....don't drink anything that you didn't pour, coil my cables right or you'll do it again, and never EVER drink the last coke in the cooler....of course that's assuming some damn musician (or actor in some of your cases) hasn't beat ya to it. 

To answer your question about minimacs...check ebay. I know I saw some up for sale there a couple weeks ago. They were fairly close to new I beleive...but someone's bound to sell some cheap used ones. 

And as for the shopkeeper and his son...I had to beat them to death with their own shoes....but that's another story altogether.


----------



## 12yearoldlightingdesigner

Thanks Mr. Sound! Will keep that ALL in mind!  However, it may seem paranoid, but due to studies showing that coke can rust a nail to nothing in three days, I have always stayed away from it. I hate to break it to you, but I am also an actor, BUT TECHING ALWAYS COMES FIRST!


----------



## 12yearoldlightingdesigner

P.S. Thanks for the tip on Ebay!


----------



## 12yearoldlightingdesigner

To Producer: You never told me anything about the motors! I feel betrayed that you told the fourum before me!  But on the other hand, thanks for seeing about observers!


----------



## producer

12yearold, for your last post, PM's are best used. 

AN ACTOR????????????!!!!!!!!!!! leper!! stay back. the forum has been contaminated! we need the decontamination unit STAT!!!!!!


----------



## BigGorilla

*Actnicians or techtors*

Leper! Fie on thee to call a technician who also acts a leper.

I know very few people who appreciate my work more than the techtor ,or actnician. I spend hours on the focus and color scheme of my lighting design and THEY NOTICE. I add a chair rail and practical sconces to the set and THEY NOTICE.

Love 'em. Someone who not only gives my work meaning by inhabiting the worlds I create but also APPRECIATES the artistry I bring to the production.

Would that there were thousands like him.

Big Gorilla


----------



## 12yearoldlightingdesigner

Producer, I once again fell betrayed. A person can enjoy more than 
one thing, and I enjoy both acting and teching. Being someone who I'm not, haveing fun, beingon stage. These things have intruged me since grade 2. But let me tell you this: the moment they fired up the MAC 250's at the Actors Studio, I not only rejoiced, finding myself staring on awe at the wonder of Martin, but also green with envy for the lighting designer responsible for them. And having said this: I can garuntee that before I buy a car one day, I will have intelligent lighting from Martin: whether it be minimacs, or Mac 2000's.


----------



## 12yearoldlightingdesigner

(Producer: for some reason, PM doesn't work for me. Help anyone?)


----------



## producer

I hope you all realise that my comment was in fun. (you know the routine: make fun of actors because they cant see in the dark etc. ) Really the rest of you should be doing this to me too. *meekly* Yes I am an actor as well. BUT MOSTLY A TECHNICIAN.


----------



## 12yearoldlightingdesigner

I forgive you!  But I'm still a little sore.


----------



## avkid

children, please, you must realize if not for actors and musicians we would have no jobs!!!


----------



## ccfan213

and no one to make fun of... dont forget the saying...

An actor without techs is a naked person standing alone silent in the dark with nowhere to be and nothing to do but a tech without actors is someone with marketable skills

or something like that


----------



## producer

Don't worry 12yearold, but again, get used to it because MY IBM THINKPAD R40 IS COMING. 

okokokokokok, i know i should have used a pm for that but i cant help it.


----------



## len

A few things:

Welcome from someone who joined after you.

Your Intellabeams could have a lot of different issues. But all those different things happening at once leads me to believe it's a control or data cable issue. Have you run them singly (i.e., one fixture, direct from the board on a new/verified cable) to make sure they are functioning? Most lights will be fine in standalone so that's no real test.

Be careful which Minimacs you buy. The first generation had a really crappy wiring harness that failed after a short time. You'll want ones that were built within the past 2 years to be on the safe side. There is a retrofit kit available but if you buy Minimacs used it's unlikely you'll be able to get the kit for free. 

If you buy new, there's 2 companies I could recommend, one in Virginia that has done shipping to Canada and one here in Illinois that I'm not sure has. The one I've bot stuff from for a long time, and the other I do some production work for.


----------



## SuperCow

I agree, if you're daisy-chaining them and there's one piece of DMX which is a bit faulty, then communication could be the problem, not harware, and that would affect all the lights in the chain.


----------



## producer

I will try that, however, when i took the hood off and checked the motors and wheels, some seemed to have loose motors. That is, as i spun them manually, there were certain points in the rotation where the wheel would hold, and other points where it would spin freely. it didnt seem natural. 

Now the trick will be testing them one by one. they've been hardwired into the room. any way to test them without taking the ligths down?


----------



## len

producer said:


> any way to test them without taking the ligths down?



There's a small, handheld dmx controller, called pocket console http://www.thepocketconsole.com/ which could help. Or just use one long cable and run it straight to each light. A pain either way if they're they're permanent, but I don't know of any other way.


----------



## producer

no budget to buy anything and the nearest one is 20 feet away. the furthest one is 50+ feet away. i guess i'll have to take the LCD controller up there.


----------



## ship

Handheld DMX controllers are very useful if you have the budget. My Palm Lynx saved my rear about two weeks ago when I only had a male Five pin to Female Three pin adaptor, some lengths of three pin data cable and no reverse adaptor or any five pin that would connect with the light board and dimmer I rented.

Ran the show off my three pin hand held controller, but beyond that and in the past such little controllers are good for analyzing at the dimmer end what data is being sent from the controller as if a monitor, transmitting datta, and doing in the field testing or working on equipment from above a ladder. Much less it can act as if a remote focus unit in turning on various dimmers from on stage to look for burnt out lamps before a show.

Given this however if your Pocket Console is anything like my Palm Lynx, while small, it ain't cheap in cost either. Believe there are a few other brands on the market even some GAM version if I remember right. The Litl Dmxter and Mini Dmxter are also not that large they could not be taken up on a ladder. 

Given the price of such things, a long length of data cable and if the theater has a remote focus controller, such a thing should be also sufficient to solve the troubleshooting problems. If nothing else, a long length of data cable coming directly from the light board in bypassing control cable installed and a buddy sitting at the light board in the booth while you call out commands of things to do should work.


----------



## 12yearoldlightingdesigner

After all this intellabeam troubleshooting, an answer that will affect them has finally come! Well, at least for the two most troublsome ones, they are being shipped off to christie lights, Vancouver for fixing! The only problem is that they have been in storage for about a month now waiting to be shipped!  Anyway, just a tidbit of information regarding intellabeams in general... THE LAST TWO INTELLABEAMS WERE SOLD AROUND CHRISTMAS! These intellabeams were in a high end storage room and were brand new, not even taken out of the box! The intellabeam era is now compleatly over as far as high end in concerned! Oh well, there is always the DL1!


----------

